# Binaural Beats Therapy



## Insane1

I'm not sure if they're working on everybody but I heard those beats are really good for the brain,some people said that they've managed to get read of anxiety and stress using them.






http://www.google.ro/url?sa=t&rct=j...TbQdlj41xGIRwO3FQ&sig2=p7VvGJgxMS7aisRL9wYeMA​


----------



## calmdown

Ive listened to them with sleep hypnosis and for some reason found them sounding a bit creepy!


----------



## Famous

I used the sleep ones before, 
They aren't reccomended for anyone suffering from, or prone to psychosis without supervision/consultation though.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats

https://www.youtube.com/user/AJBBinauralBeats

Check out my site for some good free ones!


----------



## softshock11

wavyy


----------



## Dissonance

That stuff messes with my head pretty easily.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats

Dissonance said:


> That stuff messes with my head pretty easily.


That is a good thing, try to find one that is effective while being helpful.





 - Here is a serotonin booster I created.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

i use the insight cd from the immrama institute daily. very deep levels of meditation.
http://www.immramainstitute.com/brainwave-technology-for-health-wellness/


----------



## Shinobi1001

I have had some good results from listening to Binaural Beats. Some that I listen to include annxiety and shyness. I spend an hour on one and later in the day, I finish the next one. After a couple weeks, I've noticed some change, so I'll stick with it for as long as I can!


----------



## Stickman13

They work for me when I feel them


----------



## Cylon

They will definitly have affect on your feelings, different frequencies will do different things for you though.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats

I have had an extremely successful year and I would just like to thank everyone here at the forum!


----------



## Eimaj

I spent over $100 dollars on dozens of binaural beats stuff. It has little or no effect on me. It makes me very skeptical.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats

Eimaj said:


> I spent over $100 dollars on dozens of binaural beats stuff. It has little or no effect on me. It makes me very skeptical.


I am so sorry! Everything I have on YouTube is free! Feel free to use them if you need it!


----------



## Stickman13

Eimaj said:


> I spent over $100 dollars on dozens of binaural beats stuff. It has little or no effect on me. It makes me very skeptical.


I think it works differently on different brains.

Some may have less activity in areas than others. Or it could just be a placebo effect.

I'm not sure - the frequencies that work for me are very dependent on my mood and approach going into them.

Basically yesterday I had one for pain relief and went from depression to laughing.


----------



## Cylon

It also helps to become more aware of the sounds itself. Just close your eyes and 'dissolve' into it, as if you were listening to some great music track. Dig it. Atleast this has helped me, doing something else while listening may have very little effect.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats

Cylon said:


> It also helps to become more aware of the sounds itself. Just close your eyes and 'dissolve' into it, as if you were listening to some great music track. Dig it. Atleast this has helped me, doing something else while listening may have very little effect.


I totally agree! The more I can focus and relax, the better I feel after a binaural beat session.


----------



## Eimaj

I think the placebo effect is highly in play with binaural beats. I don't buy it.


----------



## always starting over

Binaural beats work for me, and I don't care if it's a placebo or not. If it makes me feel better, great. Although it does take a lot of meditative focus. Don't spend money on it though.

This guy has a lot of drug stuff, but other stuff too, and it's pretty effective for a little energy boost. (Again, who cares if it's a placebo?)

http://www.youtube.com/user/AJBBinauralBeats?feature=watch


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats

always starting over said:


> Binaural beats work for me, and I don't care if it's a placebo or not. If it makes me feel better, great. Although it does take a lot of meditative focus. Don't spend money on it though.
> 
> This guy has a lot of drug stuff, but other stuff too, and it's pretty effective for a little energy boost. (Again, who cares if it's a placebo?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/AJBBinauralBeats?feature=watch


Hahah, That's me! Thank you for the plug!


----------



## Micko85

Read somewhere it takes 90 days to entrain your brain & most people (including me) give up. Used them recently but stopped, might go back on it as my anxiety has been bad of late


----------

